# Pump on a long haul flight ?



## A1SMK (Jan 25, 2016)

_Hi
Im off to Sydney soon and I am wondering how to manage the pump during the flight . Any tips ?
Shall I set the clock to 4 hours ahead as soon as I take off . Any advice  would be great .
Thanks _


----------



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi A1SMK, welcome to the forum  I know we have members who have done this, hopefully they will be along to help


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 26, 2016)

Last time I was on long haul I was still on Lantus.

I have seen people suggesting making a gradual change, but I would be happy to accept that flight/airline food is not gonna be 'normal' and switch to 'plane time' and/or 'destination time' pretty soon so that whenever 'night' is deemed to be while in the air is when you get your night-time pattern.

Oh and test lots too!


----------



## Copepod (Jan 26, 2016)

I have a cheap digital watch, which has a dual time feature very useful when crossing time zones.


----------



## A1SMK (Jan 31, 2016)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Last time I was on long haul I was still on Lantus.
> 
> I have seen people suggesting making a gradual change, but I would be happy to accept that flight/airline food is not gonna be 'normal' and switch to 'plane time' and/or 'destination time' pretty soon so that whenever 'night' is deemed to be while in the air is when you get your night-time pattern.
> 
> Oh and test lots too!


Thanks Mike --I think switching to night time profile when its night time on the plane seems sensible ......You have a great HbA1c ---well done - Mine is  54 at present and my first target is 6.5 %  never mind 6.0 % !!


----------



## A1SMK (Jan 31, 2016)

Copepod said:


> I have a cheap digital watch, which has a dual time feature very useful when crossing time zones.


Thanks for that tip


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 31, 2016)

The other suggestion I picked up (can't remember where from!) during long haul is to make sure you get up and move about a bit every so often. Doesn't do to sit still for that length of time apparently - there's often a small space near the loos or similar where you can get up and stretch a bit.


----------



## Robin (Jan 31, 2016)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> The other suggestion I picked up (can't remember where from!) during long haul is to make sure you get up and move about a bit every so often. Doesn't do to sit still for that length of time apparently - there's often a small space near the loos or similar where you can get up and stretch a bit.


Moving about is good for preventing Deep Vein Thrombosis. aIrlines sometimes provide info on it on their websites, and suggest exercises you can do in your seat, if there isn't enough room to move around.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 31, 2016)

Yes you have to move as much as poss within the confines - and wear 'flight  socks' though I had to get Pete to put mine on out of the packet - I didn't have enough strength to stretch em apart!  They were OK after I'd worn em and washed em.  Still had to have determination, but it became possible at least!

Pete's just said 'Get up and go to the loo every hour - whether you need to or not!'


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 1, 2016)

I find that I usually finish a flight with high BG, and then hypo after trailing through the airport.  Lots of possible causes with unknown CHO, less active, ...   I frequently return to Pumping Insulin and picked up a simple idea of setting a TBR to account for inactivity, even for a car journey as a passenger, which had never occurred to me

I tried this on the last flight:
  - I reset the time on pump (and handset) when I got on, for destination time
  - I used an increased TBR as I was less actives than normal
  -  Used bolus for CHO guessed as best as I could
  -  Set the reminder on my handset hourly and got up for a walk each hour, and definitely after the meal.
  - Changed to a reduced TBR ann our before arrival to cater for the unknown airport activity.  
Finished on target and no hypo!!,

I now just switch the levels using my own different Basal rate profiles.

Hope this helps, but I may have missed your journey time.


----------



## Phil65 (Feb 2, 2016)

Long haul flights I put a 200% TBR on......works for me although sounds scary! ......plenty of testing


----------

